# Is there such a thing?



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

Hello,
I'd like to get some small, wireless, wall-hanging speakers that I can connect to the TV (and an amplifier/subwoofer if necessary).

Wireless because my walls are concrete and running wires would be a nightmare. Really. Trust me on this...

When in the living room, I'd like to be able to hear the TV over the wood stove blower fan in winter and window AC in summer. Right now, I can barely hear the TV over either, even with the current (cheap) sound bar, so 2-4 speakers would be in the living room.

I'd like 2 additional speakers in the kitchen, which is one room over. I cook a lot and get tired of the radio but can't hear the TV in there. It's a very small galley kitchen with 3 doorways, one window, and the rest of the walls have cabinets so there's really no room for a second TV, not even one that mounts under the cabinet (plus, that would require wiring through concrete). I don't need to see the TV, just listening to it is fine.

Any recommendations? I like to hear voice over rumbling explosions most of the time, but the occasional movie experience might be nice 

Thank you!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you can't run wires, how are you going to get power to them? Battery powered? Batteries won't last long.

Maybe some wireless head phones would do the trick


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

buy a GOOD sound bar.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. bose is NOT good.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't know if you're using roof antenna or a cable type receiver box.

In my case, FIOS box output is using component out (not HDMI) red/green/blue RCA cables for video and red/white RCA cables for audio. This gives me 1080i output, good enough.

I split the red/white audio out with simple 'Y' splitters from Radio Shack. One set goes to Home Theater receiver jacks in for sound when TV is on. Other set goes to another set of receiver jacks in for sound when TV is not on. Now FIOS output sound (including music channels from FIOS) plays thru receiver and can be played around house using A/B speakers and a speaker switchbox.

If you are using a receiver of any kind, you can get the volume you seek. Then I'd put tall (small footprint) speakers next to TV. The Polks I purchased from newegg are impressive for what they are/price.

Then I believe wireless speakers for another room are easier to set up too.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Other ideas that haven't been mentioned: If your walls have baseboard, you could pry them out and run wiring behind them, or perhaps just staple wiring to the top of baseboard and paint. Wire molding can be used for vertical runs.

For the kitchen, you could drill a small hole through the wall (I'm assuming cinder block) for the wires. If the hole runs into cabinets, all the better for routing them. Wire molding can be used here as well.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> oh. bose is NOT good.


Why not?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Get yourself a pair of bose 901's :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

drtbk4ever said:


> Why not?


they are WAY over priced. your literaly paying for the name.

they are not that great for audio quality.

about the only thing they are good for, is if you MUST have small size.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

drtbk4ever said:


> Why not?


Bose would be fine if they were 9 dollars a piece. They're cheaply made and pretty low fidelity, but they look nice and that's what a lot of people want. Which is great.... except they're SO expensive. You can get nearly identical systems from better manufacturers for half the price.

Wireless speakers are becoming more and more popular, but as mentioned you'll still need power. I'm not a HUGE fan of soundbars but for your situation it may be what you need.


----------

